# Ideal fish Iwagumi



## Tiago Rocha (18 Oct 2013)

Hello

I wanted to know your opinion on where the best fish to graduate school or walk by the aquarium in Iwagumi
We know that the style Iwagumi is complicated, because it has a few hiding places, and lots of light

I bought 7 Black and Neon are extremely assutados when I turn on the light, to bang their heads in glasses. Spend the day hidden

What in your opinion the fish that are best for Iwagumi?


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Oct 2013)

Black neons should be fine - if you've got capacity to support a bigger bioload try a larger shoal 15-20, there is safety in numbers...

Other suitable fish - include any good schoolers and there are many to choose from, this may help to start with - Top 5 Fishes For Iwagumi Aquascapes | Aquascapers


----------

